# Incapacity Benefit/Disability Refused



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Today in the post I received a letter from the department of social security saying that as a result of my personal capability assessment (where the doctor was a total jerk) I'm no longer entitled to any incapacity or disability benefits. I was in some ways expecting this result because the doctor was a total a**hole and had inferred at my examination that I was work shy.I read the results to find that according to them I have no physical limitations whatsoever because I can sit in a chair and bend down to touch my toes once - there is nothing wrong with me














I then go onto read that the 8 points I scored (I needed 10 to get the benefits) were from a mental health assessment and that infers I need encouragement to get out of bed in the morning and to do something with my life. I can't believe that a department that claims ot know all about M.E. can treat a sufferer in this way - I'm so furious. I'm NOT mentally unstable for heavens sake - I have an illness!







While I should be thinking about appealing this decision, I find myself thinking I don't want to have to go on dealing with these people anymore I'm sick to death of them meddling in my life and causing me emotional distress for a few measily pounds. It makes a mockery of the welfare system when a person like me who has worked non-stop all my life since I was 14 (even throughout school,college and university) been a civil servant and paid my taxes dutifully gets this kind of treatment at the end of it all. I can't help thinking if I had the word albanian stamped on my birth certificate I would have got dinner at the ritz instead


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Oh no Clair! What a nightmare! Somehow the system is set up so that those of us who feel the worst have the hardest time jumping through all their hoops.







(((hugs))) The system here allows for appeals, and retaining attorneys to help with the appeals...I know it's a big pain in the rear, but does the system there allow for attorneys to help you? I think that could be a saving factor. I'm really sorry you're going through this!


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

It's just so unfair







It has taken me over 3 years of battling with the medical establishment to get a proper diagnosis - for two and a half of those years I struggled on trying to work...while I got progressively more ill.I just feel at my lowest ebb, after 3 years of emotional hell I just don't feel like I can go on like this....I know that is probably what they want...for me to give in..but I honestly dont feel I can cope with it anymore.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

(((hugs)))


----------

